
Walmart is shutting down Jet.com 4 years after buying the company for $3.3B - vignesh_warar
https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/walmart-shuts-down-jet-4-years-after-buying-the-company-2020-5
======
wobbly_bush
Related discussions -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233900)

